# Replacement for Salsa Minimalist Rack?



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking for a very tiny, light front rack for my Surly Pugsley w/ Moonie fork. I just want to strap ~3lbs of sleeping bag up there. Anyone know a good option?

Bonus points if you can confirm it fits the mounts on a Moonlander fork.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

This OMM rack will fit on the front of a bike. They are familiar with fitting racks to fatbikes so I bet you that they'd provide a set of struts that would work.

Note the lower struts on my rack are sized for a 29+ wheel which is why they sit a little high on my skinny 29er tire. These struts are customized for the fit of your intended bike.










I've been testing this rack out and so far it's been working like a champ. :thumbsup:










I don't see the rack on the OMM site yet as this is a new product, but if you email/call them I believe they are available for sale.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I made one myself with an aluminum rod I bent with a propane torch. I'll post pics of it later, at work right now.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Surely someone will suggest getting a harness instead of a rack but it won't be me. I just wanted to to say your sleeping bag is too heavy. Throw it out immediately! 

OMM rack would be my vote.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

3lbs isn't bad for a 15ºF winter bag. It's not down, so it's not super compressible. I have a harness, but I found things tend to bounce and loosen on very long rides. A simple mini-rack with the harness would keep things locked down, and I could strap an extra foam mat up front too.

The OMM rack looks like just the ticket. I'm already using their back rack on my Pugsley, and I love it. Great piece of metal.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

3lbs isn't terrible at all for a synthetic fill bag. I've always used Western Mountaineering down bags (20 degree/just under 2 lbs) but now have discovered Enlightened Equipment. They'l sew you up a 10 degree quilt that only weighs 21 ounces. My 14oz 40 degree quilt is amazing! Truly--amazing!

I strap mine with a Revelate Pocket under my Jones Bar. Get those too! Never moves.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...-racks-similar-these-987476.html#post12175245


----------

